# Petition



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Have any of you seen the petition on ******** regarding prisoners being able to get free ivf inside??

I came across it on ******** last night.. The page is titled say no to tthe government giving people in prison free ivf treatment. 

I think its a total disgrace as it would end up us paying for it.

Apparantly it was front page on the daily mail and as im on the work computer i cant get it attached


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Wtf is this government thinking 
I was supposed to be sittin down to do my tax return today but its sticking in my throat too much to bear, we get 1 poxy go on the Nhs and in the mean time people like that couple are being handed money hand over fist for legal aid, ivf, 18 grand in damages (wtf!!), I work bloody hard for a living and this government seem to undermine my work ethic on a daily basis, I'd be better off kicking someone to death, claiming benefits and looking for ways to diddle the economy and society in general.... I'm off to the pub, f this ****!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2253943/Murderers-drug-dealer-IVF-prison-youll-paying-Criminals-using-Human-Rights-laws-start-family-taxpayers-expense.html

And as for the EU they can take a running jump too....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1088654/Prisoners-offered-IVF-treatment--minister-doesnt-know.html


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ducky

Its an absolute disgrace.. I was raging when i read it

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm livid, I've just signed the petition and emailed my cousin who works in the health department up at stormont in disgust hopefully she'll pass the the links onto a whole pile of people and get a load more signatures and maybe even a bit of interest from the minister. I've accepted our 1 go despite the uk government recommendations for everyone to have 3 goes as I understand there is a finite amount of money in the coffers and more serious illnesses to be funded by the Nhs, but this just makes a joke of it, why should we as hard working responsible citizens accept anything the government decide on our behalf a when criminal can spend the tax payers money being kept in jail, claiming benefits illegally, claim legal aid, take ivf funding and then be awarded damages to the tune of 18 grand!!!! I've never so much as signed on the dole. I'm beyond disgusted now and I think I might have to go to the gym to run it of otherwise I'm likely to do serious damage to something!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Wtf indeed!! This is just beyond belief! Where is the punishment - what is the point of prison?!? If Human Rights is such a big issue then what about us mere mortals, what about our Human Rights - the hard working, law abiding citizens paying our taxes!!! Our IVF funding ranges from 0-3 cycles (depending on how 'lucky' you are - i.e. good old postcode lottery!!). But criminals/murderes/drug dealers are now potentially 'rewarded' with funding for IVF, and even if they're not given funding some are being awarded £18k in damages! Shocking, just totally shocking. It sends out a message that they are more valued and more worthy of having a family than we are. Where is the justice in that!!!

Thought I'd include a link to the petition in case anyone else wants to sign.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/43709

This just tops off an already cacky day!!!!


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't say im surprised.....it makes me so angry... 
When we found out we would need fertility treatment we were sad but grateful for the hope.  However, an already stressful situation was made a hundred times worse when we found out we only get one go on the nhs....after that we are on our own    
Both dh and i work full time and btwn bills and a mortgage we dont have alot left....we havent even started tx on nhs yet but already find ourselves worrying and stressing over how we will raise the money to pay for tx in the hope we can have a family.
There shd be tax credit or tax relief for ppl who have to pay for their own treatment to help towards having fertility treatment.  The govt shd make affordable fertility treatment a priority and never mind those in prison.  They can wait until they get out of prison and join the queue like the rest of us.  
Right i'm off to email edwin poots....
Erin xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Erin 

Its a flaming joke.

Our 1st ivf didnt work, we had 2 private cycles of ivf in a private clinic.. Luckily for us our parents helped us. We both work pay tax & national insurance for what!! To keep criminals behind bars who has done the crime doing the time and yet lead a life of luxury.

What really bugs me is the have everything but their freedom behind bars and have access to flat screen tv's, x boxes and wiis plus dress in better clothes than us all. i have covered a few shifts in the prison and have i had my eyes opened.. One guy came in dressed in designer gear all blinged up getting released in 2 months and then off to mexico.. I can barely afford a weekend in Portrush.

Why would they want to give women prisoners ivf when they are on a life sentence, the child would only be with them for a few days and then fostered or with family.. Just not on

Rant over

Jillyhen


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

There are no words - this makes my blood boil!  

Just makes you wonder what the point of living within the law and scrimping and saving to pay for treatment when you can just completely disregard the law and get everything handed to you on a plate!


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

What a ridiculous idea! How could stormont/Government even consider the idea of women in prison getting IVF for the children to be fostered out. Its unbelievable! Pro life should get their teeth into this and start protesting for the life of these unborn babies, born to mums in prison then seperated from them, ridiculous! And whats more if your in prison then yve committed a crime worth prison, am not perfect but feck jailbirds dont deserve IVF! Who would seriously think they do! Boy it makes me furious, im a Special needs Childrens Nurse and ive to wait the year and half like everybody else!
Come to think of is it too ridiculous to think I wudnt mind a few months inside if it means I could get a free go if I was in prison??


----------

